# Blue dolphin (Cyrtocara moorii)



## Bloody_pacu (Aug 3, 2005)

I have had three blue moorii for about 3 month. They arent growing at all!!! why? Do moorii grow really slow or they are having problem in growth rate? i feed them blood worms 3 times a day, they are trying ot eat pellets too. These guy are about 2 inch and how long does it take for them to reach at least 5 inch??


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

there are a few things that can affect growth rate, tank size is one factor.

I would suggest you add more to the diet than just bloodworms, perhaps try some cichlid sticks or prawns.

I'm not too sure how fast these fish grow, but I would have thought the first few inches would be fairly quick


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

moorii, i believe (as wit most african cichlids) are fairly slow growers, although tanksize and diet can affect it as well


----------



## Bloody_pacu (Aug 3, 2005)

Tibs said:


> moorii, i believe (as wit most african cichlids) are fairly slow growers, although tanksize and diet can affect it as well
> [snapback]1172398[/snapback]​


Then what shall I do? getting bigger tank? Will pellets be a good diet?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i feed all my cichlids pellets........ so IMO its a good food for them. also i notice all my africans grow really slowly so dont worry its nothing to be concerned about. they arent anything like SA and CA cichlids


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Bloody_pacu said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > moorii, i believe (as wit most african cichlids) are fairly slow growers, although tanksize and diet can affect it as well
> ...


lets see....."14 who knows alot about fishes!"............ "the true fish master"

why do you ask for advice if you are "the true fish master" and you say that you know a sh*t load of info on fish, why would you ask these questions








it sound like your a nob and not some one that has experience with fish

i hate when people like you say that they know everything about fishes and they ask questions like that.

back on topic, i would buy some cichlid pellets and make it their main diet and give blood worm as a treat.

read this


----------



## Bloody_pacu (Aug 3, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> Bloody_pacu said:
> 
> 
> > Tibs said:
> ...


Ok look. Its true that I've said the word "14 who knows alot about fishes", but I didn't say "14 who knows everything about fish". So it means that those who knows alot about fish will also needs some helps. About "the true fish master", thats just some fun word to wrote, why do you take it so seriously? I dont mean it, and Im not really a fish master dont you know that? There are alot of people who knows better than me about fish. Its just funny that older people like you were arguing about what someone younger than you does.







If you dont like what I wrote then why do you bother helping me? by writing those link? Anyway I have erased those "the true fish master" word from my signature to make you happier.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey henry lets keep this civil can we? Thanks.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Raptor said:


> Hey henry lets keep this civil can we? Thanks.
> [snapback]1174081[/snapback]​


agreed


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Bloody_pacu said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > moorii, i believe (as wit most african cichlids) are fairly slow growers, although tanksize and diet can affect it as well
> ...


you can also try bloodworms, prawns and other things - a varied diet is most important.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Bloody_pacu said:


> Ok look. Its true that I've said the word "14 who knows alot about fishes",


One fish, many fish. NO FISH*ES*! You can FEED the fishes but it doesn't apply to this sentence it doesn't work with the context.


----------



## Bloody_pacu (Aug 3, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Bloody_pacu said:
> 
> 
> > Ok look. Its true that I've said the word "14 who knows alot about fishes",
> ...


Thank you asshole for correcting my mistake. You are such a nice sh*t head teacher.


----------

